#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Μετρητής αποστάσεων Laser FLEX ADM 1

## GEORGEGREECE

Μετρητής αποστάσεων Laser FLEX ADM 1 

 Στη μισή τιμή από την αξία του (210€), *100€*

----------

